# Spraybar



## des (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm new to this hobby and this may sound like a silly question. I have a Eheim 2075 G160 canister filter. I've read the instructions but no where in detail does it explain where exactly the spraybar (output) should be located and the direction of water flow should be.

Do I have the spray bar submersed and the water flow straight down?

Or do I have the spray bar raised above the surface and have the water flow across the surface to move water. I read about the gas exchange across surface of the water so I have it setup this way.

Do I really need an submersible air blower to move water in the tank? These are not cheap


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

on one of my tanks the spray bar is at the opposite end of the tank from the intake. It's aimed at about 45 degrees down. Just about at the water line or a bit below, so it creates some movement.


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

I keep my under the water about two inches pointed upward at a 45 or so degree to agitate the surface.


----------



## shellies215 (Jan 7, 2011)

It's really about your personal preference, It can be above, at, or below the water line, as long as it's creating surface agitation. I have mine at the water level, with the the holes blowing the water across the surface because that tank is in my bedroom and this seems to be the quietest option.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I also have the spraybar oriented to ripple the surface of the water a bit. This helps to break up the oily film that can develop on the water surface and allows a better gas exchange in the tank.

There should be no need of an air pump with air stones or a powerhead to agitate the water surface as you can do that with the spraybar.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

The only caustion I might add, would be to test the position while the water level is low as well as at it's normal level. If not careful one can set it up so that it ripples the water and is fine until the water gets low at some point. Then you can find the spraybar shooting water over the edge and out of the tank. Headsup!


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

PfunMo said:


> The only caustion I might add, would be to test the position while the water level is low as well as at it's normal level. If not careful one can set it up so that it ripples the water and is fine until the water gets low at some point. Then you can find the spraybar shooting water over the edge and out of the tank. Headsup!


That's exactly what happened to me when I was naively setting up my Eheim 2262. The water level was slightly below the spray bar and when I turned it on the water sprayed across the six foot length of the tank, over the edge onto the wall that was about a foot away. :lol:

It's now only pointed slightly up to agitate the water.


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

what size tank? this will help determine position,I have this filter on a standard 75 gal.I put the spray bar holes almost level to the water surface ,positioned on the length


----------



## Aedes (Mar 27, 2011)

If I can hijack this thread a bit (would be good info for original poster too) .... i have the same filter - Eheim Pro 3 2075. My spraybar is on same side of tank as inlet (it's been suggested to do otherwise, but with a powerhead on opposite side, everything seems good so far) and i have the water level just to the top of the spray bar with the holes pointed slightly up so that the spray hits the surface from below causing a rippling effect - i find it gives surface agitation without too much noise.

My question though is that even though i just cleaned the filter and all tubes, my spray only seems to go about 8 inches out and i've read some posts suggesting it should be much, much, much more powerful.

any suggestions as to what could be wrong? (again, the filter is freshly cleaned - i have the filters' standard 4 baskets of mechanical and biomech media as well as a course filter and fine filter pad which has been recently (2 days) replaced)


----------



## des (Mar 30, 2011)

newforestrob said:


> what size tank? this will help determine position,I have this filter on a standard 75 gal.I put the spray bar holes almost level to the water surface ,positioned on the length


I have a 75g as well.


----------

